# For the love of cars. New series starts Sunday 19/04



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just seen an advert for the second series of the programme. 

I thought the first series was very good and I'm looking forward to the second. 

Seems a few shows are now looking for this Sunday night slot.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up!
There's also new Wheelers Dealers been on the last couple of weeks, and car SOS has started again, plus Cars that Rock with Brian Johnson has just started, so plenty for the petrolhead on at the moment!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

what channels?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

SBM said:


> what channels?


I get them off the interweb, but give us a couple of hours and I'll find out!

Found them!

Cars that Rock - Quest 9 pm Thursdays

Car SOS - National geographic Thursdays 10 pm (HD) 11 pm (SD)

Wheeler Dealers - Discovery mondays 9-10 pm


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

i was at the show where the auction took place but wasnt going to pay £10 per head (me, my dad and my 2 young boys) in order to walk around the cars available for auction!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thoroughly enjoyed the programme - the transformation on the old Aston was simply breathtaking and probably the best restoration they have done. Worth watching on catch up if you get the chance


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Caught part of it last night after being away on Sunday. It was a really good show again. 

They certainly put the effort into their cars and they look good. Last series they also managed to set record prices for quite a few other cars. 

The premium their cars make is surprising though as often it is hugely over market value. I guess you only need two people willing to go mental at the auction. 

I like the new format with the auction at the end of each show and not the end show showing all the sales.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I like the new format with the auction at the end of each show and not the end show showing all the sales.


You're right there Kerr, that's a better way to air the show and keep viewers interested til the end.

He is very skilled indeed though in the way that he restores these classics. I think that's where those with the big money know that they can spend big with a guarantee that the car is actually a 'true' restoration, no corners cut and no expense spared in doing so.

Great show!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Saw this on 4seven last night - utterly brilliant and a great format :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Another good show tonight. They make the programme enjoyable to watch even for people that aren't car orientated.

The car was actually featured in this month's Practical Classics.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good show again tonight. 

I would have preferred if they kept the Golf standard and not a track car.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i think his wife knew about it all


----------

